# Tsunami Wreaking Havoc in Asia.....



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

Looks like Carlos' tsunami really did it this time  Over 10,000 lives lost in the Asian oceans~ Let's all take a moment of silence and pray for these lost souls. We can all blame wars for causing (sometimes if not all the time) unnecessary sufferings in humanity, but we cannot blame nature. Being a part of this world, we are ever so susceptible to its wrath. 

Paul


----------



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

Count is up to 20,000 this morning. [smilie=d:


----------



## tsunami (Jan 24, 2004)

I just heard the news after returning from a two week family trip in the media-less third world.

Incredible loss... this is truly heart breaking not only for the degree and breadth of destruction, but also that it hit some of the most destitute regions of the world. 

We must try to help in any way we can. Please donate.

Carlos


----------



## Pomme (Jul 13, 2004)

Have you some news of the SouthAsia members? [smilie=d: 

Pomme_how_small_and_fragile_are_we....


----------



## amber2461 (Jun 15, 2004)

I have been trying to call my folks back home but can't seem to through ... I am also trying to get a flight back and there are no seats ... I am going crazy with worry  

The news on the TV with images shown are not helping either.


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

The count went over 55,000!  

This is horrible, I mean it's already bad that people from those countries are living in poverty and now they have to face this. The least thing we need to do is donate money. This just makes me worry that something similar might happen here.


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

Yeah, death from the disaster is only the beginning. There will be deaths from diseases due to rotting bodies of men and animals alike. Also, some scientists are already speculating something similar might strike America and other major coastal cities in other parts of the world. Most probably places will be the west and east coast; not impossible considering the tectonic plates are constantly in movement and shift. Let's all move to the moon or Mars :? 




Paul


----------



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

Those of you that may want to donate funds to help, go here https://www.redcross.org/donate/donation-form.asp.


----------



## TWood (Dec 9, 2004)

SurWrathful said:


> There will be deaths from diseases due to rotting bodies of men and animals alike.


There's an odd side-story about the animals in one of the preserves. There are no animal deaths (EDIT: in the preserve) and there is speculation that the animals sensed the oncoming tsunami and moved to higher ground.

The videos of the wave are not what I expected so see when it was described as a 'wall' of water. The leading edge is only a few inches deep, but then the wedge of water is steep. It's like the ocean was tipped a bit and slurped onto shore. In most cases it went in only 300 yards or so.

This group gets a lot of good reviews and gets my donation:

www.doctorswithoutborders.org

(It may take a while to load, they hopefully are getting a lot of hits.)

TW


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

I wasn't talking about some animals innate disaster sensing abilities. There WERE dead animals that got killed by the tidal wave just as there were humans. Read the news. There were even pictures of them. That's the kind of death I was referring to, not some pre-disaster animal death that some shamen or what not would use to interpret future disasters. And now the total death toll is well over 120,000. Man power, in addition to money, will be what these countries desperately need in the next several months; the 'urgency months' that require the immediate action of searching and removing the remaining numbers of bodies of both men and animals. Anything that used to be alive will become major vessels for harvesting and transporting diseases.


Paul


----------



## TWood (Dec 9, 2004)

I meant -in- the preserve. But I get your overall point.

http://www.cnn.com/2004/TECH/science/12/30/quake.animals.reut/index.html

TW


----------



## baj (Nov 2, 2004)

I think the wall of water effect would have been seen in areas where the water would have a chance to break before hitting the coast, regions with high waves, ex: in hawaii and regions of australia, there are underwater shelfs which give rise to an abrupt gradient near the shore, which causes the water to break on these and rise up leading to the wall of water. 
In any case, the waves here are huge, and moving at 500 miles an hour. The waves were huge enough to completely destroy parts of the andaman and nicobar islands (there are fears that the only paleolithic tribe on earth, numbering about 300, may have been wiped out) and completely submerge the maldives, an entire island nation. Can you imagine an entire country (however small, it is still something some people call home) being under water? Some of the videos are really disturbing, where people deperately clinging to balconies etc are swept away and you realize the water they are treading is 40 feet deep and moving at 100s of miles per hour and is 100 yards into the mainland. There are 80,000 dead in indonesia alone, some days ago that was the total dead. While the news keeps telling us that these are poor countries with high population densities (as though thats some consolation to find in the numbers), there are still 120,000 individuals dead and the waves didnt give a **** as to who they were coming after. Regardless of how poor, uncivilized or wretchedly underdeveloped some may label them, they are picking themselves up after a disaster, the scale of which we in our comfort zones find difficult to comprehend (and the best emotions we can come up with are awe, condescending pity and a sprinkling of sorrow in that order).

ps: before someone gets off on my rant, its directed at no one on this board, forum or topic, but at a much larger audience.


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

Rest in peace to the folks who had passed away, and hope for the families who have lost their love ones to live on with life.


----------



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

Folks,

If you have the means, please consider donating to one of the NGOs. The Red Cross International Relief Fund is one of the bigger ones (see the link above).

The repurcussions of this tragedy will be felt for years to come.


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

Here are some photos from the disaster. Credibility not guaranteed, but they came from an e-mail from my friend.


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

Those images are linked to a hotmail inbox. You'll need to upload them to another server first.


----------



## neonfish3 (Feb 12, 2004)

Wow 

Those are incredible pictures, I hadn't seen them before. 

I can't believe how the people were just standing there watching it come in.


It's so sad......

Steve


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Yes, the pics give a perspective of just how horrible it must have been...

I know someone who returned all of their Christmas gifts and gave the money to the relief fund. I thought that was quite the selfless notion on their part, although I'm not sure how the retailers feel about something like that..... :?


----------



## skinns (Apr 8, 2004)

Wait ... that photo looking down at the city is REAL? I haven't seen that photo at all..


----------

